# Chelapati book for power



## Shima (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone have a better solution for the problem 3 on page 2-26 Chelapati book vol 1 for power exam. The solution in the book does'nt give the details.

Thanks


----------



## EEVA PE (Aug 21, 2011)

That problem is just a basic wheatstone bridge.


----------



## Shima (Aug 24, 2011)

EEVA said:


> That problem is just a basic wheatstone bridge.


that is true. I just don't know how he got the Rth. If you know how he got the Rth. Could you please send me the details. Thanks


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 5, 2011)

Shima said:


> EEVA said:
> 
> 
> > That problem is just a basic wheatstone bridge.
> ...



The way it was done was very drawnout and difficult to explain. My guess is if you see a wheatstone bridge on the exam pull out the following equation Rx/R3 = R2/R4 and solve for Rx. I doubt they will be asking you to derive it in 6 min. It appears the way Chelapati's book is structured is not for the multiple choice exam we will be taking, it was written years ago and not for the current exam format. It has good info in it and makes it a good reference book to have available.


----------

